# What are the top five tools of the trade



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Depends on what you do.

For me it's:
Linemans
PVC Cutter
Multi-driver
Wire Stripper
Measuring Tape


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Acadian9 said:


> Depends on what you do.
> 
> For me it's:
> Linemans
> ...


I can't beleive I missed a wire stripper - this is exactly why I posted this!:thumbsup:


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I couldn't count the days where I could get by with only lineman's and an 11 in 1


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nick.sek said:


> Today I had my first person work under me (I am still a very young player in this game, if you couldn't already tell) asking me on what he should pick up to start off with, (he was right green - he had a level and a pair of plumb pliers of all things in his pocket).
> 
> He asked me what he would need for a day to day bases, I said:
> 
> ...


Get rid of the needle nose and *****.

9" Klein Linemans
9" Klein Regular beater screwdriver (not the one with the metal top)
4" Klein #2 Philips (you will need this for making 1/4" holes and reaching where 11 in 1 can't)
11 in 1 Klein
Wiggy or any solenoid tester (Nothing digital unless using an ampmeter)

Optional;
Ideal Strippers (very good for cutting light weight MC)


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

12' Knipex cobra channellocks
9' Kleins
Klein 10n1 driver
Klein blue/black dikes
Stanley FatMax tape measure


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

That depends. Are you roping houses or building electrical rooms?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Linemans
Screwdriver
Pocket Knife
Measuring device
Smart phone


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Laptop
Fluke 1587 or a Scopemeter depending on the day
Lenox 9-1
1/8" wera flathead
Linemans


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

derekwalls said:


> 12' Knipex cobra channellocks
> 9' Kleins
> Klein 10n1 driver
> Klein blue/black dikes
> Stanley FatMax tape measure


12 foot channel locks and 9 foot Kleins?

Those would be some monster tools.

:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

#1








#2








#3


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Top five most useful:
Side cutters
Channellocks
Ruler
Screwdrivers
Knife

Next level of use:
Multimeter
Level
Square
Center punch
Dikes


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Linesmans
Number 2 (or #8 if you prefer) Robertson driver
Side cutters
Knife
Strippers

*speaking from a residential viewpoint only.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

1) Lunchbox
2)........
3)........
4)........
5)........


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Gator
Cell phone
Laser pointer
Megaphone
Write up slips


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

MTW said:


> 1) Lunchbox
> 2)........
> 3)........
> 4)........
> 5)........


2) bag of weed
3) rolling papers
4) lighter
5) Funyuns


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

1)*****
2)11n1
3)electrical tape
4)knife
5)sharpie, pencil


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Coffee cup
China Marker
Wooden Ruler
ET application
Coffee Cup


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't know. I love all my tools. I have a hard time discriminating.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Why cant you guys strip wire with your linesmans? 

It depends what Im doing and why would I limit myself to 5 tools.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Gator
> Cell phone
> Laser pointer
> Megaphone
> Write up slips


:laughing: yeah


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Folding tape, Brace and bit, Hearing aid, 9volt drycell with bell taped to it with friction tape, friction tape......... Oh and soldering pot for splices...








Did I forget to mention suspenders?


----------



## Dan Wheeler (Nov 22, 2013)

I got 3 full tool bags in my service van, but also doing so many different types of work.


What I mostly use in general are

#2 Robby
#2 Philips
Slot screwdriver
Linesmans
Strippers
Impact driver


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

chewy said:


> Why cant you guys strip wire with your linesmans?
> 
> It depends what Im doing and why would I limit myself to 5 tools.


You would want a greenie doing that. They will screw it up. 


1 linesmans 
2 craftsman 10/1
3 *****
4 ticker
5 sharpie. 

But also depends on the day. 

There is still
Stripper
Bender
Tape 
Tape measure
Drill.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

chewy said:


> Why cant you guys strip wire with your linesmans?
> 
> It depends what Im doing and why would I limit myself to 5 tools.


I rarely get a decent result with linesmans for strippers, I rather use the right tool for the job then try improvising.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Kleins
1/4 flathead
Tape measure
Battery impact (used for screws and small holes)
Razor knife

Call me a heathen but about all I use strippers for is cutting screws


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Multi-Tool
*****
Neon Ideal Tester
NCV


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nick.sek said:


> I rarely get a decent result with linesmans for strippers, I rather use the right tool for the job then try improvising.


When I first got into the trade, I worked with my dad. He used his side cutters as strippers. We would trim out entire commercial jobs just using side cutters.

Needle nose, ***** and strippers were speciality tools that rarely left the truck.
To this day I still strip wire with my side cutters. I'll use strippers if I happen to have them but not going out of my way to find a pair.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

bkmichael65 said:


> I couldn't count the days where I could get by with only lineman's and an 11 in 1


This is me most of the time. 

I spend most days with lineman's, 10 in 1, and t+pro's in my pocket. This gets me through at least 80% of my work.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

16 in 1 works for me. Crap, since '68. Union wasn't strong back then. I've never changed.










*Edit:* I must admit I added the little flash light a couple of years ago.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

chewy said:


> Why cant you guys strip wire with your linesmans?
> 
> It depends what Im doing and why would I limit myself to 5 tools.


I've worked with people how strip wire with linemans pliers. Yeah, it works well the vast majority of the time but I don't care how good you get at it you're going to gouge the wire every once in a while. 

I've gone back to troubleshoot things not working only to find a wire snapped due to a gouge from stripping with pliers and then tightening a wire nut. I've never had that happen to my work. You have to wonder how many other compromised connections I haven't seen. 

I'm also faster with strippers and they're light enough to carry around. Also works great for looping solid.

If I only had to use 5 tools I guess strippers wouldn't be one of them though.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

My work is mostly industrial controls, stranded wire, often finely stranded, in the #18-#14 range.

Trying to strip it with linemans or ***** without nicking or pulling off strands would be exceedingly tedious. Doing the job properly requires strippers. If I have to do more than 10 or 20 wires, the autostrippers come out.

My 5 main tools:

Beater flatblade for opening panels and tightening locknuts
1/8" flatblade Terminating screwdriver
combo stripper/cutter crimpers:
Wera Compact multibit
Multimeter or linemans

Here's the strippers I carry in my back pocket almost always, they are baddass:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

KennyW said:


> Here's the strippers I carry in my back pocket almost always, they are baddass:


I've always had problems loading that style of stripper. I guess you would get used to it.


----------



## kyler_dorsey (Jul 4, 2013)

-Table
- highlighter
- architect ruler
- tape measure 
- prints

Only tools I've used for the past 2 weeks other than occasionally going put up a few switches. My tool bag is feeling neglected. Can't wait to get back to doing some real work soon.


----------



## kyler_dorsey (Jul 4, 2013)

On a normal day though I would have to say...

- linemans
- strippers
- voltage ticker
- 11-1
- tape measure


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

nick.sek said:


> I rarely get a decent result with linesmans for strippers, I rather use the right tool for the job then try improvising.


Apprentices here in my company arent allowed to use strippers, you earn that priviledge after you can strip with pliers competently

Safest way to strip live is with ***** levered off pliers holding the wire I was taught also.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

*I hate to say it ... but...*

The top five tools of the trade ?


I am not sure , but I think some of them post here regularly !










:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

chewy said:


> Apprentices here in my company arent allowed to use strippers, you earn that priviledge after you can strip with pliers competently
> 
> Safest way to strip live is with ***** levered off pliers holding the wire I was taught also.


I never herd of tool restriction in that sense, I guess it makes sense... :blink:


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

nick.sek said:


> I never herd of tool restriction in that sense, I guess it makes sense...


Why does it make sense?

If someone wants to use a tool that is designed for a task, and they use it safely and efficiently, and carrying that tool does not otherwise encumber them, they should be free to use it.

If I was standing at a control panel stripping wires with wire strippers, and someone took them away and said I had to use linesmans, I'd either tell them to get bent, or that they were welcome to finish the panel themselves.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

KennyW said:


> Why does it make sense?
> 
> If someone wants to use a tool that is designed for a task, and they use it safely and efficiently, and carrying that tool does not otherwise encumber them, they should be free to use it.
> 
> If I was standing at a control panel stripping wires with wire strippers, and someone took them away and said I had to use linesmans, I'd either tell them to get bent, or that they were welcome to finish the panel themselves.


Sorry I forgot to put :blink: it doesn't make sense to me at all, I work a lot with instrumentation, and no one in the world can make consistent results with those pliers - right tool for the job - no marring on the wires (which can lead to system failures). 


Right tool for the job.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

nick.sek said:


> I never herd of tool restriction in that sense, I guess it makes sense...


Don't listen to him, that's not the norm, it's rather ignorant actually.

There is this subculture of electrician who think they are cool and special and talented for using their lineman pliers to strip wire. They will actually call someone a rookie for using a pair of strippers.

In reality, there is nothing special about using lineman to strip wire. It's personal preference. 

The guy above who said how they make you earn the privilege of using strippers by showing that you could use lineman pliers first is from a different country and has only done low voltage work up until a few months ago.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

DIYer4Life said:


> Don't listen to him, that's not the norm, it's rather ignorant actually.
> 
> There is this subculture of electrician who think they are cool and special and talented for using their lineman pliers to strip wire. They will actually call someone a rookie for using a pair of strippers.
> 
> ...


Look above at my post previous to this,

I believe in the right tool for the job, once compromises are made, mistakes happen. 

Thanks for setting this straight


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> ...There is this subculture of electrician who think they are cool and special and talented for using their lineman pliers to strip wire....


 It's like guys who go wild with a razor knife: If you can do either one, and honestly do it well, more power to you. But I've come behind a number of guys where insulation had been cut clean through, or conductors gouged to the point of failure, because they weren't as awesome as they thought they were.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Big John said:


> It's like guys who go wild with a razor knife: If you can do either one, and honestly do it well, more power to you. But I've come behind a number of guys where insulation had been cut clean through, or conductors gouged to the point of failure, because they weren't as awesome as they thought they were.


...While if they just used the right tool, it would be perfect every time.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> Don't listen to him, that's not the norm, it's rather ignorant actually.
> 
> There is this subculture of electrician who think they are cool and special and talented for using their lineman pliers to strip wire. They will actually call someone a rookie for using a pair of strippers.
> 
> ...


This is in my company, nothing to do with my country, I dont use strippers, neither do most of the tradesman electricians. Only time you will see them when guys are doing panels. Its not special, its easier and quicker. 

Why are everyones panties in such a bunch, we also do it on aluminium ladders... wooooooooooaaaah!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Linesman
Razor Knife
Tape Measure
Torpedo Level
11n1 screwdriver


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

DIYer4Life said:


> There is this subculture of electrician who think they are cool and special and talented for using their lineman pliers to strip wire. They will actually call someone a rookie for using a pair of strippers.


The journeyman that I worked under for the longest time was one of those guys. On more than one occasion I had to install devices in a box that he spliced to find a broken wire from where he cut into the wire when stripping with his pliers. 

No one is getting as consistent of results with pliers as you can with strippers.



chewy said:


> Why are everyones panties in such a bunch, we also do it on aluminium ladders... wooooooooooaaaah!



That sounds stupid too. How is an IA fiberglass ladder not worth the extra money? Aside from the conductivity part aluminum ladders are super flimsy. I wouldn't want to be wrestling with something on the top of an aluminum ladder when I could be doing so on a much sturdier ladder that also doesn't conduct electricity.

I thought that I was a cheap ass for buying non-IA fiberglass ladders.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> That sounds stupid too. How is an IA fiberglass ladder not worth the extra money? Aside from the conductivity part aluminum ladders are super flimsy. I wouldn't want to be wrestling with something on the top of an aluminum ladder when I could be doing so on a much sturdier ladder that also doesn't conduct electricity.
> 
> .


Have you been brainwashed? How is an aluminium ladder rated at 200kg more flimsy than a fibreglass ladder rated at 200kg? 

Same people who jump on the aluminium ladder band wagon then jump on the you dont need insulated drivers bandwagon, weird or what?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I've never seen an aluminum ladder with the same rating as an IA fiberglass ladder. If they do exist you would have to go out of your way to find one around here.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I've never seen an aluminum ladder with the same rating as an IA fiberglass ladder. If they do exist you would have to go out of your way to find one around here.


Same here, 225 lbs is the highest I've come across in the aluminum market. At 265 lbs myself, if I get to choose between two equally rated ladders, I'll always choose fiberglass.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

I've seen aluminum ladders with the higher rating, but IMO they always feel more flimsy.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

OK back to stripping wire with linemans.
To do it correctly, you have to kinda crush the insulation to the point that it will pull away, it can be don't very quick and efficient without touching the insulation.
I did this for years terminating stranded wire on devices.
I think I would take a pair of strippers with me if I knew I were terminating devices but if I didnt bring them, I wouldnt think twice about using my linemans.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

jrannis said:


> OK back to stripping wire with linemans.
> To do it correctly, you have to kinda crush the insulation to the point that it will pull away, it can be don't very quick and efficient without touching the insulation.
> I did this for years terminating stranded wire on devices.
> I think I would take a pair of strippers with me if I knew I were terminating devices but if I didnt bring them, I wouldnt think twice about using my linemans.


 But are you man enough to strip #12 Al wire with linemans and no ringing ? :laughing:


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

jrannis said:


> OK back to stripping wire with linemans.
> To do it correctly, you have to kinda crush the insulation to the point that it will pull away, it can be don't very quick and efficient without touching the insulation.
> I did this for years terminating stranded wire on devices.
> I think I would take a pair of strippers with me if I knew I were terminating devices but if I didnt bring them, I wouldnt think twice about using my linemans.


Sure. I'm sure most of us could do it in a pinch. Slightly different than mandating an apprentice to use them for all stripping. Personally I'd teach an apprentice that the default procedure would be to use the correct tool for the job.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

KennyW said:


> Sure. I'm sure most of us could do it in a pinch. Slightly different than mandating an apprentice to use them for all stripping. Personally I'd teach an apprentice that the default procedure would be to use the correct tool for the job.


I agree, I've used my linesmans to strip wires when someone borrows my cutters momentarily but I'd much prefer my handle cable cutters to do the job. And anyone starting to seasoned workers should know the proper tool is always the better choice.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

chewy said:


> Have you been brainwashed? How is an aluminium ladder rated at 200kg more flimsy than a fibreglass ladder rated at 200kg?
> 
> Same people who jump on the aluminium ladder band wagon then jump on the you dont need insulated drivers bandwagon, weird or what?


Get up on a 24' 250lb aluminum ladder fully extended then a 24' fiber glass rated at 250 and decide for yourself! I have both. Several in fact. The aluminum bounces and squirms where the fiberglass is more rigid and secure feeling.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

A wobbly ladder will cause an accident more often then a ladder actually failing. Maybe neither will fail but I want to feel safe while im on it too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

9"linesmens, WT112M crimper, T5 striper,1/4 screwdriver Fuke 1587


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

I do mainly resi.

Hammer
Klein 8" universal pliers
Romex 14/2 12/2 strippers
11 in 1 multi driver
slotted driver
utility knife


I would want my helper to carry those. The way I went about buying tools was basically this... If I borrowed something more then once, I bought it. I also wouldnt expect an apprentice or helper to have everything. Its hard getting started. Costly too and income is normally low at that level making it all the more difficult.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> 9"linesmens, WT112M crimper, T5 striper,1/4 screwdriver Fuke 1587


What is a T5 STRIPER ?

What is a FUKE 1587 ?

:laughing:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

A T5 stripper is a very basic Ideal wire stripper. A Fluke 1587 is combination DMM & megger.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this or not, but I know 480sparky has to be in the top 5 tools of the trade.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I am an industrial maintenance electrician. I have a channel lock 369crft linesman pliers with a built in #12 stripper built in. It is perfect striping a lot of the wire we use. If I'm striping a lot of different gauges I will grab for my strippers. 

The five essential tools for me are
Nines
8" long 1/4" cabinet tip screwdriver
9in1 screwdriver
T5 
Flashlight

But it all depends on what you have to do. If I'm running pipe its a different setup then if I'm troubleshooting a piece of equipment.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

KennyW said:


> Here's the strippers I carry in my back pocket almost always, they are baddass:


Are the crimpers in those of any use?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> Are the crimpers in those of any use?


I would think that would be the most useful part of that tool


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

drspec said:


> I would think that would be the most useful part of that tool


Perhaps but if you dont carry a hammer...


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Perhaps but if you dont carry a hammer...


I never use those style crimpers they just feel shoddy to me. I use the crimpers on my linesmans for everything.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

JoeKP said:


> I never use those style crimpers they just feel shoddy to me. I use the crimpers on my linesmans for everything.


If I need to crimp a significant number of terminals, I will use a ratcheting crimper. To be fair it's the correct tool for the job. The crimpers pictured and the crimpers on linesmans are for quickie field repairs/installs, and I'll use them with less than 10 or so terminations involved. But more than that, the auto strippers come out, and a listed ratching crimper comes out with them, if there are crimp/compression terminals involved. 

The crimpers on the pictured tool work as well as non-ratching Klein crimp pliers. Very nicely on smaller stak-ons, both insulated or non, as long as you pay attention, much better than the effectively useless stamped steel crimpers. They work fine on 10-12 size too, but I generally use the crimper on my linesmans for that size as well just because it's easier on the hands. I'll use the linesmans for #8 and #6 non-insulated also if I just have a few to do, otherwise again for more terminals or larger sizes it's a listed ratcheting crimper. Also on smaller gauge terminals for control work they do a much nicer job than linemans do. 


The context of the thread as I interpreted it is more like "if you only had 5 tools..." The tool I posted crimps, strips and cuts very well. Much better than the stamped steel style pliers that have similar functions, so for the grab and go kit it is perfect for making modifications in control panels or terminating field devices.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

KennyW said:


> If I need to crimp a significant number of terminals, I will use a ratcheting crimper. To be fair it's the correct tool for the job. The crimpers pictured and the crimpers on linesmans are for quickie field repairs/installs, and I'll use them with less than 10 or so terminations involved. But more than that, the auto strippers come out, and a listed ratching crimper comes out with them, if there are crimp/compression terminals involved.
> 
> The crimpers on the pictured tool work as well as non-ratching Klein crimp pliers. Very nicely on smaller stak-ons, both insulated or non, as long as you pay attention, much better than the effectively useless stamped steel crimpers. They work fine on 10-12 size too, but I generally use the crimper on my linesmans for that size as well just because it's easier on the hands. I'll use the linesmans for #8 and #6 non-insulated also if I just have a few to do, otherwise again for more terminals or larger sizes it's a listed ratcheting crimper. Also on smaller gauge terminals for control work they do a much nicer job than linemans do.
> 
> The context of the thread as I interpreted it is more like "if you only had 5 tools..." The tool I posted crimps, strips and cuts very well. Much better than the stamped steel style pliers that have similar functions, so for the grab and go kit it is perfect for making modifications in control panels or terminating field devices.


Sounds good to me. Haha
Just ever since I've been old enough to learn. Dad taught me to use the crimper on my linesmans. Seems to make a more secure crimp than the ones that just crimp that skinny section of the Stakon. I have a ratcheting one that gets used on large qtys of crimps.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

My five most important tools:

1) linesman
2) meter
3) #8 Robertson
4) knife
5) tape measure


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Rochsolid said:


> My five most important tools:
> 
> 1) linesman
> 2) meter
> ...


#8 Robertson?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> #8 Robertson?


You know it as a # 2 (red).









Black #10

Red #8

Green # 6

Yellow # 4 

ETC.

A DIYer4Life may not know that ! :jester:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Why do they gotta change the numbers?!?!?! :laughing:


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

DIYer4Life said:


> #8 Robertson?


It's a Canadian thing


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> Why do they gotta change the numbers?!?!?! :laughing:


WE didn't change the numbers !


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

#8=


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Ink&Brass said:


> #8=


Am I trippin, this is trippin me out?


----------



## kyler_dorsey (Jul 4, 2013)

Lets go to the mall!!!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

derekwalls said:


> Am I trippin, this is trippin me out?


 Do the snozberries taste like snozberries?


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Big John said:


> Do the snozberries taste like snozberries?


----------

